

Robots at Work and Play - wyclif
http://www.theatlantic.com/infocus/2011/04/robots-at-work-and-play/100052/

======
dmix
Nerd porn is the appropriate label here.

------
wyclif
It's only a matter of time before one of these kills a person.

~~~
noonespecial
One of these has already saved a person. Shall we keep score?

~~~
stewbrew
I'd say a greater number of robots on these pictures were made to kill or to
prepare or facilitate killing people.

